

‘Alien thigh bone’ on Mars - silver1
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/home/science/Alien-thigh-bone-on-Mars-Excitement-from-alien-hunters-at-evidence-of-extraterrestrial-life/articleshow/40689009.cms

======
lutusp
The linked article only proves, once again, that not all content labeled
"science" is actually science.

